# best sonar for around $200 to $250



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm in the market for a new sonar unit the one I had was a low end humingbird model that lasted a hell of a lot longer than I had expected it to. So I'm just kinda looking and asking around for your input on what you think might be a decent buy for a couple hundred bucks. I'm fishing out of a 14' deep V boat and fish inland lakes and rivers so I don't really need anything bank breaking I'd like something with gps but it isn't really a necessity, any input is much appreciated!


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Bass Pro has Eagle Fish Elite 480 for 209 dollars and it has gps. It is a monochrome unit, I dont own one but seems like a good buy.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I got a Hummingbird 565 a year ago at Cabelas for under $200. It doesnt have GPS tho but has turned out tobe the best I have ever had.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a fish elite 480, and am real happy with it...lotta unit for the price, throw in a navionics hotmaps card and off you go.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Put a Lowrance x67c on last yr. for $200. Been very happy with it so far. No GPS but its got all them purdy colors.

Had a B/W unit previously. For me......the color is much easier to read. I was never very good at reading the B/W.

Good luck with whatever you select.


----------

